# norwegian forest cats



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

we have had coonies and we have had bshs now how about some pictures of your gorgeous wegies. photos please


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

torre


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

:001_wub:

Stunning cat.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

jj


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

harry


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

troy


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Eowyn


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

and nellie


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely baby dante, is his name prounced like a welsh name?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Pheebs said:


> :001_wub:
> 
> Stunning cat.


thank you, he's one of the youngest


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Every one of them is really gorgeous .........love em...............Chris


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Harry :001_tt1::001_tt1:
I can't believe how big Torre looks  All grown up and so handsome too :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Harry :001_tt1::001_tt1:
> I can't believe how big Torre looks  All grown up and so handsome too :001_wub:


lynne both torre and troy are bigger than poor harry now. in fact torre was one of the smallest in the litter of six


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

come on more piccies of your wegies


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> lovely baby dante, is his name prounced like a welsh name?


I'm not really sure! We didn't have Welsh in mind when it was chosen, it's from a Nord like character in Lord of the Rings. Pronounced Ay-Oh-Win, but mostly I call her Wynnie


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Okay old photos but we have firstly 

Miss odd eyes Kaisa

Kalle the gentle giant out in his harness

Kalle again with his mischevious brother Kyrre

Karlo my cuddle monster


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I just adore Torre, Harry, Nellie and Eowyn


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: Purrrrrrrrrrfect puddytats


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

oh poor troy and jj, never mind i love them all as much lol
more piccies pls, i know there are more out there


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Aaw sorry Jenny Troy and JJ they are gorgeous but its just that the colours of the others call my name more. I'm sure if I ever met them they would all get a good fussing over!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

taken a few minutes ago
troy and jj


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh gorgeous boys! And I still have cat run envy of your run Jenny


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

lovely photo of them especially like Troy's mesmirising eyes


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Dante said:


> Oh gorgeous boys! And I still have cat run envy of your run Jenny


i dont what i would have done without this run especially with the amount of cats i have. got to get someone to paint it this year


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok ......if i must


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> taken a few minutes ago
> troy and jj


:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: What a fabulous picture !!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you val it was an instantanous. is your stripey losing his stripes?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I think he is , yes  He's still got stripey legs though   but his mane and body aren't very stripey


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Blimmin 'eck, he's a beast!


----------



## charliecat12 (Jun 19, 2012)

I luv NFC 's i have 3 of my own


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Lovely pictures everyone, all beautiful._


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

charliecat12 said:


> I luv NFC 's i have 3 of my own


then join in and put them on here lol. the more the merrier


----------



## merrimate (Apr 21, 2012)

Awww so many beautiful cats in this thread! :001_wub:


----------



## charliecat12 (Jun 19, 2012)

more pics of my forest cats


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Time to come out of the closet with my Wegies...

Mimir - at the Bridge


Aelfred
Bugsy
Heimdall


----------



## charliecat12 (Jun 19, 2012)

youre cats are stunning. How many have you got? x


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Thankyou. Three. The first one in the series above left us last year  and then the kittens arrived to keep his brother company.


----------



## charliecat12 (Jun 19, 2012)

Youre cats are beautiful. I absolutely adore mine and now couldnt imagine not having any..xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Not going to happen! I like your run too - looks like it was a lot of work. 

Yours are very lovely too.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> Ok ......if i must


i do love the way wegies have this way of suspending themselves in mid air.


----------

